# Install Lumina Desktop on FreeBSD



## nuklear (Jan 13, 2017)

To install Lumina Desktop on FreeBSD without login manager:

1. by terminal

```
# pkg install lumina xorg qt4-imageformats
# sysrc zfs_enable="YES"
# sysrc hald_enable="YES"
# sysrc dbus_enable="YES"
# sysrc moused_enable="YES"
# sysrc mixed_enable="YES"
```
2. edit  ~/.xinitrc

```
exec lumina-desktop
```
3. after login

```
$ startx
```

That's all!

Bye


----------



## aribi (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry to bug you on this, but I cannot imagine lumina requires zfs!


----------



## nuklear (Jan 14, 2017)

aribi said:


> Sorry to bug you on this, but I cannot imagine lumina requires zfs!


Ok don't set it...


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 14, 2017)

Also no need for hal anymore either.


----------



## scrappywan (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the purpose of adding: mixed_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## beanpole (Mar 13, 2017)

Nukear's post actually will result in a non-functional Lumina desktop session...
Try this instead:

To install the package + X11 (can use other xorg packages instead, like "xorg-minimal" if you like)
`pkg install lumina xorg`

To start a Lumina desktop session from the CLI:
`start-lumina-desktop`

Alternatively, you can put "exec start-lumina-desktop" at the end of your ~/.xinitrc, and then you can run `startx` instead. (Typically used if you need to customize your X startup settings)


As far as other services which Lumina can use if enabled in /etc/rc.conf:
zfs : Lumina is agnostic about this. You will need it for access to ZFS filesystems naturally, but Lumina does not require it in any way.
hald : **DO NOT USE**. This is the device detection system from Linux (and is old/vulnerable). Lumina has never needed this, and  never will.
moused : Probably a good idea. This is the mouse control daemon for FreeBSD, and while Lumina does not explicitly care how the mice are presented to the X11 server, moused seems to do the best job in my experience.
mixer : (NOTE: not "mixed" as mentioned in the posts above). If this is turned on, then Lumina can use the "mixer" utility to let the user change audio volume graphically. Not needed per-se, but is nice to have.

dbus:
  This one is a bit more complicated due to a Qt bug, but Lumina itself neither needs or uses dbus.
  1) Enable the service in /etc/rc.conf. This will turn on a root-permissioned DBUS server (generally for talking to consolekit or policykit - neither of which Lumina uses). I generally do not recommend/use this.
  2) Enable the service for the user's desktop session only (user-permissions). Just wrap the desktop init call as follows: `dbus-launch --exit-with-session start-lumina-desktop`
  3) No DBUS service. After installing the Lumina package, just run (as root) `dbus-uuidgen --ensure`. That will simply save a unique ID string into /var/db/dbus/machine-id. Once that file is there, then Qt will no longer crash on startup if there is no dbus session active on the system, and you can use Lumina normally without any dbus pollution on the system. This may cause issues with other apps that try to forcibly use dbus, but that is another topic for another time...

NOTE: The start-lumina-desktop routine for Lumina has gone through a number of changes in the last couple versions, and will automatically try to detect one of the three dbus service options listed above, and automatically start #2 (local dbus session) if no dbus session is currently active (root or user), and the "machine-id" file is not found on the system (just to ensure the Qt crash gets avoided).


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 13, 2017)

beanpole said:


> mixer : (NOTE: not "mixed" as mentioned in the posts above). If this is turned on, then Lumina can use the "mixer" utility to let the user change audio volume graphically. Not needed per-se, but is nice to have.



This is started by default. When you get right down to it, all you should need to do is follow the _Handbook_ chapter on configuring X and install Lumina, and it should just work.


----------



## ZFS_neophite (Oct 5, 2017)

> 3) No DBUS service. After installing the Lumina package, just run (as root) `dbus-uuidgen --ensure`. That will simply save a unique ID string into /var/db/dbus/machine-id..



This worked.   Replied so future generations will know.


----------



## sedge (Dec 26, 2017)

I  installed FreeBSD with KDE as the desk top but I would like to try Lumina
I have followed the instructions by beanpole Lumina has installed but I cannot start it.
How can I get it to show as a choice in the KDE log in screen?


----------



## Minbari (Dec 26, 2017)

Why on earth would you like to install/use an unfinished "desktop" environment? To add a new entry to kdm you need to add a file called lumina.desktop in /usr/local/share/xsessions/lumina.desktop which will contain:
ex.:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Lumina
Comment=Lumina Desktop Environment
Exec=start-lumina-desktop
Icon=lumina
Type=XSession
```


----------



## sedge (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and info.
i am a new user of FreeBSD and am endeavoring to get to grips with its intricacies, with the help of a couple of Unix books, searching on line and asking questions.
KDE tells me I am not allowed to alter the time and date and will not find my printer when using HPLIP or cups
Just thought I would try something else and saw Lumina was designed for Unix/FreeBSD I did no realize it was a work in progress.
Anyway thanks again for your help and comments


----------



## Newfinder (Mar 26, 2018)

sedge said:


> KDE tells me I am not allowed to alter the time and date and will not find my printer when using HPLIP or cups Just thought I would try something else and saw Lumina was designed for Unix/FreeBSD I did no realize it was a work in progress. Anyway thanks again for your help and comments



Lumina out of the box is just a little more than a "naked" X window manager. Don't expect it to manage your OS or other services.
I'm using it at home and love it


----------

